# Faulty ovulation strips or not??



## Mommy.moo27 (May 9, 2011)

Hiya just a quick question I tested my pee for lh surge n it showed I ovulated for 3 days in a row is this normal, cos I thought it was for 24hrs u ovulated xx


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Hi Mommy Moo
The same thing happened to me last month, and when I goggled it, apparently its not that uncommon.  From what I read, it seems that as your LH surge just indicates that any time from the next 12 - 36hrs an egg will be released, you should just go by the first day you detect the surge.

HTH &    
DJ


----------



## Mommy.moo27 (May 9, 2011)

Thats ok then, its worked out good for me cos the 1st 2 days I was on nite shifts so didnt get chance to do the buisness, bt did on the 3rd nite xx


----------

